# Re: Cell size - What it mean?



## Dee A. Lusby (Oct 4, 2000)

Well guys, it is all well and good to wait for more research, but certainly there must be more to referencing cell size and the question of what does it mean, as pertains to beekeeping and keeping our honeybees healthy.

Anyone else out there have comments to start building with now for discussion?

Just what kind of questions would beekeepers have concerning cell size, and just what does it mean to our beekeeping ways, after all look how many sizes are on today's market.

Why were so many different cell sizes designed? For what purpose and use within our colonies?

Any comments?

Dee A. Lusby


----------

